# Cajun Recipes



## Benjamin Baxter (May 5, 2013)

Do you have a Cajun recipe that is fairly easy and feeds a few brothers.: if so post it here.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 8, 2013)

I thought we had some brothers from louisianna on the forums.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BneRgesh87 (May 8, 2013)

We're all brothers here..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 8, 2013)

Yes we are, or most of us and any one may reply with a recipe. I just figured our cajun brethren would have some and it would for sure be authentic. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NonNobis (Apr 29, 2014)

I may not be Cajun (I'm from WV), but when I make this gumbo recipe for my lodge the brethren leave happy!

Gumbo
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup bacon drippings
1 cup coarsely chopped celery
1 large onion, coarsely chopped
1 large green bell pepper, coarsely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 pound andouille sausage, sliced
3 quarts water6 cubes beef bouillon
1 tablespoon white sugar
salt to taste
2 tablespoons hot pepper sauce (such as TabascoÂ®), or to taste
1/2 teaspoon Cajun seasoning blend (such as Tony Chachere'sÂ®), or to taste
4 bay leaves
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1 (14.5 ounce) can stewed tomatoes
1 (6 ounce) can tomato sauce
2 teaspoons gumbo file powder
2 tablespoons bacon drippings
2 (10 ounce) packages frozen cut okra, thawed
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
1 pound lump crabmeat
3 pounds uncooked medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons gumbo file powder

Make a roux by whisking the flour and 3/4 cup bacon drippings together in a large, heavy saucepan over medium-low heat to form a smooth mixture. Cook the roux, whisking constantly, until it turns a rich mahogany brown color. This can take 20 to 30 minutes; watch heat carefully and whisk constantly or roux will burn. Remove from heat; continue whisking until mixture stops cooking.

Place the celery, onion, green bell pepper, and garlic into the work bowl of a food processor, and pulse until the vegetables are very finely chopped. Stir the vegetables into the roux, and mix in the sausage. Bring the mixture to a simmer over medium-low heat, and cook until vegetables are tender, 10 to 15 minutes. Remove from heat, and set aside.

Bring the water and beef bouillon cubes to a boil in a large Dutch oven or soup pot. Stir until the bouillon cubes dissolve, and whisk the roux mixture into the boiling water. Reduce heat to a simmer, and mix in the sugar, salt, hot pepper sauce, Cajun seasoning, bay leaves, thyme, stewed tomatoes, and tomato sauce. Simmer the soup over low heat for 1 hour; mix in 2 teaspoons of file gumbo powder at the 45-minute mark.

Meanwhile, melt 2 tablespoons of bacon drippings in a skillet, and cook the okra with vinegar over medium heat for 15 minutes; remove okra with slotted spoon, and stir into the simmering gumbo. Mix in crabmeat, shrimp, and Worcestershire sauce, and simmer until flavors have blended, 45 more minutes. Just before serving, stir in 2 more teaspoons of file gumbo powder.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CajunTinMan (May 11, 2014)

Red beans and rice is easy and feeds alot. 
You can  adapt this to feed more 
*Simple Red Beans & Rice*
Ingredients: 
1 (16 ounce) package smoked sausage, cut diagonally into 1/4 inch slices
1 - small onion, chopped
1/2 - 1 green bell pepper, chopped
2-3 stalks of celery, chopped
1 - clove garlic, chopped
2 - (15 ounce) cans bush's light red kidney beans, drained & rinsed
1 - (16 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, chopped or pureed
1/2 – 1- 8oz can tomato sauce
1/2 - teaspoon dried oregano
Dash hot sauce, optional
salt & pepper to taste
cooked white rice
Directions: 
In a large skillet over low heat, cook sausage for 5 minutes. Chop up the onion, celery and green bell pepper.
Add the chopped vegetables and garlic; saute until tender. Add the beans, tomatoes with juice and tomato sauce into your crock pot. Season with oregano, salt and pepper and hot sauce if using. 
Add the sauteed vegetables. Cover and cook on low for about 45 minutes. If using a crock pot set on low and cook for 2-3 hours.
Cover and cook on low for about 45 minutes. If using a crock pot set on low and cook for 2-3 hours.
Serve with cornbread.


----------

